# Vids of My Super 44's Installed



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Just got these babies installed today and figured I'd post up a few videos for you guys. I had TTP install a pair of flowmaster super 44 mufflers and deleted the resonator and replaced it w/ an x-pipe. I was gonna do straight pipes but they gave me a free x-pipe so how could I refuse!! arty: Huge improvement over stock but still not as loud as yours yet Chris!! Prob because of your cai and superchips, so looks like I'll be getting a kn cai and a tune soon to keep up. :willy: All vids were taken w/ an olympus digital camera and with the windows open. 

YouTube - 05 GTO W/ Flowmaster Super 44's & Res Delete

YouTube - 05 GTO W/ Flowmaster Super 44's Res Delete 2

YouTube - 05 GTO W/ Flowmaster Super 44's & Res Delete 4

YouTube - 05 GTO W/ Flowmaster Super 44's & Res Delete 5


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Haa Haaa!!!*

So how do you like 'em? X pipe might make a difference as well. Congrats!!!!:cheers I see you only have 1/2 tank of gas, must of been cruising around listening to that exhasut this afternoon!:lol: Gotta prop your camera up on something like a small trash can behind the car and jump inside and give her some gas!!!!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah I was driving around for a bit, but seemed like there was traffic everywhere I went. I've got another video I'm gonna upload but it didn't finish processing on youtube yet. I had a clear stretch of road once I turned outta my apartment complex and got on her a bit. I def like em alot, but now I'm gonna end up adding headers too I bet!!! It never ends once you start :willy:. Thanks again for all the info and dam you for making me spend all this money!!! : :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Once you get by the mod bug, there is not turning back my brother!!! Enjoy. A set of Kooks red ceramic headers would look nice under there!!!:lol: Gonna give the kid a bath, Ill check back for the latest vid.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Hahaha, yeah I was driving around for a bit, but seemed like there was traffic everywhere I went. I've got another video I'm gonna upload but it didn't finish processing on youtube yet. I had a clear stretch of road once I turned outta my apartment complex and got on her a bit. I def like em alot, but now I'm gonna end up adding headers too I bet!!! It never ends once you start :willy:. Thanks again for all the info and dam you for making me spend all this money!!! : :cheers


Don't go there. Because of You!!!! :lol:I ordered those JHP Sport Gauges today from freakin' Austrailia!!:willy: Hopefully it looks like this pick. May need you to walk through the process of installation one day! Ohwell pic failed to load.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

what kind of head unit do you have in there? and how do u like it?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

gtoforspeed said:


> what kind of head unit do you have in there? and how do u like it?


It's the pioneer avic-z2 and it's awesome. Love the built in hdd so I can just rip cd's once and never have to worry bout changing discs. Plus the maps are loaded onto the hdd as well so you don't have to keep putting in the map disc everytime either. Highly recommend if your in the market for one. :cheers


----------

